
Twitter.com down? - factorialboy
https://twitter.com
======
sheldor
Looks down from here too [Greece].

However I can connect via twitter client [Metro Twit]

------
mrtn
Down for me too in Sweden.

------
n-gauge
Down for me (uk)

~~~
factorialboy
Intermittently down for me..

------
voxx
works for me.

~~~
factorialboy
Ugh.. has Indian govt banned Twitter next!

~~~
ksat
From india, works for me

~~~
factorialboy
Worked for a while and then down again..

